# While Time Remains of the Blessed Day



## Aldanil (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm posting this fresh thread in Entmoot because

 1) I do loves me to "get together and talk" about Middle-earth; 

2) apparently EVERYONE ELSE here at the Forum
(and since I've been here only twice since last summer,
who am I to complain?) has shockingly, inexplicably FAILED
to establish the necessary Birthday Thread already; and 

3) unless there's a sudden stampede of congratulations,
in only another hour or so (here on the Eastern seaboard)
the matter of celebration will be an altogether moot point!

So who's with me then? Let's hear some noise!


John Ronald Reuel Tolkien, the father of Arda,
is one hundred and twenty years young today:
Thank You, Magister! Happy Birthday, Dad!


----------



## Aldanil (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: While Time Remains*

And will continue to, of course. . .


'Tisn't unkind or too harsh, I hope, to hear the sad windy dry sound of tumbleweeds on the stairs and terraces of Eregion in the enumeration that more than *five dozen* folk of The Forum have viewed this single-entry thread (though that figure's now doubled) in the twenty-seven days since, and *not one* of them has found it fitting or timeworthy to give even a belated least shout-out to John Ronald on his 120th birthday: _Ai! Lomlost Marthrond! Ai!_

The Green Great Tree of the Tale of Arda continues to flourish, as well, untroubled by any excess of cordial watering. . .


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok,ok. 

Here's a very belated Happy Birthday! to J.R.R.T. who's stories have given me immense pleasure over the years.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 31, 2012)

:*up
At this age Bilbo was living Rivendell; may Tolkien find himself somewhere similar :*)


----------



## Aldanil (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: the Blessed Day*



Starbrow said:


> Ok,ok.




 That wasn't so painful now, was it?

Thank you, Starbrow, for thy breeze
of grateful praise from the Windy City!

Sorry to have (apparently) come across as abrasive as Ted Sandyman
the Miller in asking. I'm still half-amazed that no one here seems to
have remembered The Famous Natal Occasion! I receive a greeting, no
less pleasant for being quite automatic, every year from TTF on *my*
birthday in November, and John Ronald Reuel's turning an even ten dozen
passes without congratulation, indeed without remark?! What Gives, O Forum?


And the answer comes, unbidden; even as I dawdle over the embroidery
of my whinging, the Prince of Cats (whom some may name Tybalt) offers 
a grace note of kindness to the softly, slowly rising tune! To which I'd only
add: or dancing with his Luthien Edith among the white-flowering hemlocks!

Although Bilbo's quiet donnish life in Imladris, reading and hearing old tales,
deepening his understanding of the Elven-tongues, writing poetry and history,
tucking into the occasional feast, listening to the river, gazing up at Elbereth's
stars -- what's not to love? Sure sounds sweet to me, and JRRT might agree!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 31, 2012)

It's just that your original post was so thorough that I didn't think that I had anything worthy to add.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 1, 2012)

Well sung, Aldanil :*)


----------

